# Наше творчество > Авторские песни и совместные проекты >  Песни от Валентины

## valsony

Мое скромное творчество. Кто еще не слушал мои авторские песни..милости прошу..интересно услышать отзывы..срузу говорю, что со стилем я не определилась.. http://valsony.mylivepage.ru

----------


## valsony

Что -то не вижу отзывов

----------


## мусяня

*valsony*,
 Валя,я копалась,копалась у тебя на сайте и так и не поняла где твои песни?Одни минусовки нашла:biggrin:Кинь прямую ссылку :Aga:

----------


## biay1

> Мое скромное творчество.


Валюша, когда-то давно Вас слышал и помню, что с пением у Вас все в порядке, но вот на сайте тоже не разобрался, где непосредственно Ваше пение! :redface:Может подписать к этим файлам - Исполнение - Валентина Горбачёва?:smile: Тогда и комментировали бы Вас чаще!:wink:

----------


## valsony

Ребята, конечно все сделаю..наведу порядок на сайте..песни будут в разделе Музыка. Мои авторские песни :Ok: 

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
Вообщем это ссылочка прямая
http://valsony.mylivepage.ru/file/16...A1%D0%9D%D0%98

----------


## luudvig

*valsony* :flower: ,привет.Нормальные песни.Приятно слушать.Токо гитара грузит.

----------


## Kot-dobryi

*valsony*,
 Нормально!!! Всё ничего, но сыро очень. Гитара, тексты, исполнение. Это на мой взгляд...смотря для чего готовится матерьял. На сцену плохо, у костра с друзьями...отлично!!!

----------


## мусяня

*valsony*,



> песни будут в разделе Музыка. Мои авторские песни


Валюшка,ну тогда перенесу темку :Aga:

----------


## Papa

*valsony*,
 Валентина,я уже отписывался по вашей теме!
Повторюсь...
Композиторский дар налицо,песни со всеми признаками хитовости,исполнение для демзаписи-приличное!
Осталось определиться со стилем,найти хорошего,грамотного аранжировщика.
Ну и...продюсера с баблом!))))
А так,всё у вас в порядке!
Желаю,чтобы всё срослось!)))))

----------


## valsony

Скоро запишу еще пару песенок. пока только к сожалению под гитару..так как продюсера еще не нашла..все своими силами.:rolleyes:.и планирую заняться аранжировками песен..но это ближе к осени.

----------


## luckylad

*valsony*,
 здравствуйте,
мне понравились ваши песни и ваше исполнение  :Ok:

----------

